# keyboard not working after compiling new kernel

## bawig1

Hi Everyone,

I've been trying to setup power management on my macbook pro 4,1(2008) 3.4.9-gentoo install. I've been following this guide;

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

I followed the instructions and built a new kernel. When I booted the system I was unable to login because it looks like the keyboard is no longer working. I have booted all of my previous kernels and the keyboards works and  I can log in. My kernel configuration file is located at the link below;

http://bpaste.net/show/55769/

thankyou,

Brett.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi bawig1.

I guess we should difference at first if your keyboard doesn't work at all with your newly built kernel, or not under X only, if there comes up a login-scren at first.

Then the problem is, that you can't switch to a console although your keyboard would work with it, eventually.

For this case, start your kernel with the nox parameter. If your keyboard then works, eventually a 

```
emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

would solve your problem.

If not, compare your old kernel settings withe the new one, especially regarding:

```
# Special HID drivers

# Input Device Drivers
```

or post additional your old working kernel settings too and tell us the type of your keyboard.

Much success, Andy.

----------

